# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Creating a step-up concrete pan for a walk-in shower

## jamesdb

Hi all, 
Im renovating a 3rd (top) floor apartment bathroom to create a walk-in shower. 
I need to create a step to elevate the floor level of the shower area to accommodate for the height of the existing shower waste drain. I was thinking of doing this using concrete. The step-up slab would be 1050 x 1820 x 125 (mm) requiring approximately 0.24m3 of concrete, about 24 x 20kg bags. 
I also recently took down a partition wall and have 95 recycled bricks handy onsite. I worked out that by placing a single layer of well-spaced bricks (maintaining a 30mm spacing between each brick/wall) I could use up to 52 bricks to potentially reduce the amount of concrete I require by about 0.1m^3. 
Im hoping the experience of this reno community here can help me with the following questions: Is this a feasible idea?Would a sand-cement mix be of adequate strength? (as I suspect aggregate may compromise the ability of the mix to flow into and around the bricks?!)In terms of the formwork, I suspect I should wrap the formwork around the perimeter of the slab so I can screed a clean drainage gradient  is it advisable to introduce a gap between the sides parallel to existing walls so the formwork doesnt prevent a strong bond between the slab and the existing walls?  
Note: the puddle flange has yet to be glued in place by the plumber         
Cheers,
James

----------


## wozzzzza

any way to drop that drain down or not?

----------


## jamesdb

I don't think so as the waste drain line sits above the floor level

----------

